# Help needed moving from 5.1 to 7.1



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm planning to go from 5.1 to 7.1
Room is 3,1 wide and 5m long
Left side is under roof.
The roof begins at 1m height

Fronts are focal 826v
Center focal 800c
Rears now are focal 806V

What should i buy for my 7.1?
Focal sr700 or focal sr800 (bipoles)


Where should i put the bipoles? Next to listening position (sides) or at the back wall? (surround backs)

Sides are 1m30 away from listening position, so are the rears.

Some shots:




























Also planning to go 7.1.2 or even 7.1.4 (atmos) in the future.


Your opinions please...
Thx!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi skank. I run 7.3, and my personal preference is for direct radiators. Ymmv. I would also mount them so they are roughly 6' off the floor,or about 3' above seated ear height, in basically the arrangement you've shown. 
Nice rendering.


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Not much reaction here


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I would use the same for all the surrounds


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

dougc said:


> I would use the same for all the surrounds


 +1


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

dougc said:


> I would use the same for all the surrounds


I concur as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

by reading your first post Im assuming you already have the speaker purchased so if that is the case I would have the bipoles on the side walls and the direct behind you.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> by reading your first post Im assuming you already have the speaker purchased so if that is the case I would have the bipoles on the side walls and the direct behind you.


 +1 if you do have them.


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> by reading your first post Im assuming you already have the speaker purchased so if that is the case I would have the bipoles on the side walls and the direct behind you.




The focal 806V's i already have indeed
The bipoles not yet.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Bipole speakers generate an extended soundfield by reflecting the sound off adjacent walls. They might not work exactly as intended when the walls (like yours) aren't vertical.

FWIW, the new Dolby Atmos sound decoders seem to work best with monopole speakers, not bipole, dipole or tripole speakers. Atmos soundtracks are recorded so their sounds are supposed to come from the vicinity of the speakers, not spread out by being reflected off walls and ceiling. (Except when one uses "Dolby Atmos Enabled" speakers. They are intentionally designed to reflect sound off the ceiling, simulating speakers actually located on the ceiling.) You might want to take this into consideration, even if you aren't planning to upgrade to Atmos in the near future.


----------

